# Just got my LMO and want your thoughts and views "from the experienced"



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

Just got my LMO through today

and i am unsure of what to bring over with me, in terms of basics only in a suit case or use a shipping agent. 
I know that electrical goods from europe are no good due to voltage etc. I have no furniture as we are leaving it in the house in IRL. 

I myself only need basic office clothes, laptop, ipod and some work info. My wife would probably bring similar and some of our personal effects. I think we could fit most of this into luggage and carry on luggage but it could be tight.....

What is the cost of clothing and small electrical goods in Saskatoon area in relation to IRL?

what is the most cost effective airlines to use and what is the best airline to use in relation to baggage allowance?

As the climate varies greatly between seasons in comparison to IRL so i am expecting to have to purchase clothing for winter. and if the prices in general for clothing is similar or lower to IRL i would bring very little with me. 

Do any of you know good letting agents and car dealers in saskatoon.

Finally a know this is a long shot but what is the motorsport scene like in the area as this is what i will miss most after family about Ireland..


All comments welcome.

Andy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Andy H said:


> Just got my LMO through today
> 
> and i am unsure of what to bring over with me, in terms of basics only in a suit case or use a shipping agent.
> I know that electrical goods from europe are no good due to voltage etc. I have no furniture as we are leaving it in the house in IRL.
> ...


Saskatoon is a nice small city. I have family there and have visited many times.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello, 
We moved to Saskatchewan last Sept from Australia so I can't comment in relation to comparing things to the prices of things in Ireland but can comment in general.
We live in a country town about 4 hours north of Saskatoon so seem to be always going to Saskatoon. This is what we did in relation to clothes ..... we just packed basic or "favourite" clothes. By basic I mean, a few shirts, pants, skirts, dresses and a few jumpers. We had a 2 bag allowance each on the airline we travelled on (airlines differ so you may want to check the different airlines...also check their extra baggage fees as it may still be cheaper to go with one airline and pay their fee than go with a more expensive airline that has a larger baggage allowance). So I basically said that each person had to pack what they wanted (clothes, toys, etc) into 2 bags. Having said that, my husband found it a hassle to push trolleys around with all our bags .... he would have preferred we just take one bag each. I still think we did the right thing. So, in terms of clothes, just back basic clothes that you wear alot (eg. a good black jumper you can wear with anything). BUY YOUR WINTER CLOTHES HERE. Walmart here is pretty cheap. Also winter stuff will take up too much room in the suitcase. Also, when you get here, GO TO VALUE VILLAGE. This is a second hand shop which sells lots of second hand clothes/shoes/books/crockery/linen etc. So you can furnish your home by picking through value village (which is relatively huge so lots of stuff .... also I think there is another second hand shop next door but not sure what it is called). You can always "upgrade" stuff as you get settled. But really, if you can get all your plates and dishes for $10, why not?
Walmart is good for cheap appliances as well (if you don't want to get them second hand)
Also go onto the kijiji site (can't post the URL in this post so just google it) as it is a second hand site where people post secondhand goods and its used quite a lot in Saskatoon and surrounds.
Bring your ipod, kindle, and other personal gadgets, you could probably just put them in your hand luggage but leave other bigger appliances (eg. stereo?) behind. BUY YOUR CONVERTOR PLUGS BEFORE YOU LEAVE IRL as it will be hard/expensive to buy ones that go from Irish power points to Canadian. You don't have to convert the voltage, just the actual plug.
Lots of car dealers in saskatoon .... you will fall over them, there are so many. However, we could not get finance (unless someone guaranteed it) because we have no credit history here ..... if you are still in Ireland, try and open a HSBC account in Ireland (if they have branches there) as you can then go to the HSBC bank in saskatoon and they may give you a credit card because you have a HSBC account in Ireland .... otherwise, most banks will only give you a secured credit card where you have to put money in a special savings account and then they will give you a credit card for that amount.
You may want to bring money over to pay for a second hand car by cash. (we got ours for about $6,500 but you will have more choice in Saskatoon than we had where we are)
Not sure about real estate agent but maybe do an internet search??
No motor sport but Canadians love their cars/skidoos (in winter).
Feel free to email or post more questions. Good luck with the move and settling in. Canadians are very friendly and if you already have work, then they should make you feel at home.


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Jacq,

you have confirmed my thoughts, the only problem i might have is banking as i dont think there is a HSBC in Ireland. is it similar to ireland in setting up a bank account a form of ID and utility bill needed?
And also thanks about the convertor for electrical goods never thought of bringing one. the company that i have got employment from has given me a relocation allowance so i will have to just bring or convert as much cash as possible to tide me over for the 1st 2 weeks until i can submitt the receipts for any purchase.

Andy


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, its easy to apply for a bank account. The only difficulties you'll experience is trying to apply for an unsecured credit card. If you sign a lease, you could take that as that will have the address on it.
before you go open the bank account though, go to a Service Canada office and get your SIN which is your Social Insurance Number. Your employer will need this to pay you and banks often ask for it when you open a bank account. its pretty easy to do, just walk into the office with all your documents (passport, job offer letter etc) and they give it to you right then (they send the card out later so if you don't have a house yet just use your work address)
Also, you can just put money onto a travelex card which will be easier than walking around with lots of money.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Andy H said:


> Just got my LMO through today
> 
> and i am unsure of what to bring over with me, in terms of basics only in a suit case or use a shipping agent.
> I know that electrical goods from europe are no good due to voltage etc. I have no furniture as we are leaving it in the house in IRL.
> ...


Hope this is of some use :ranger:


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

just looking through banking sites and HSBC seems to be the only bank that have a presence in IRL and Canada...BUT the dublin (Irish branch) only seem to do corporate banking.
I have been told if i got a HSBC account over here i can just transfer accounts to Canada once there.

Is there any other banks similar to HSBC with a presence in both countries ???

Andy


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

I think having an irish hsbc account might only help with getting an unsecured credit card (check with hsbc) you would still need to open a canadian account. Even without an irish hsbc account you can still open a canadian account. If you go onto the hsbc canada website, they have a section for newcomers. I don't think any other bank has a presence in both countries. Scotia bank though also has a section on their website for new comers.
It will be easy to open a bank account but the problem will be getting an unsecured credit card which is not a big deal, just annoying. You will still be able to use an irish credit card. After a few months of using a secured canadian credit card, you will build up a credit history and then be able to get an unsecured one 
Be interesting to see what other people think


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Another thought .... Can you maybe get a credit card through irish hsbc because that is what we had, just an australian hsbc credit card not an actual savings or cheque account.


----------

